# Help in CRS Breeding tank choice? HOB or Canister?



## hijack (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently set up a new breeding tank for my CRS. Just wonder which filter will create best result in breeding purpose. my tank is 80l so is my old aquaclear 50 still do good job? or Eheim classic canister filter will do better? which one suitable for my case? 2211, 2213 or 2215

Thanks everyone.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I would say go with the Eheim 2215. CRS like a very stable and well filtered tank. I currently have a Fluval 105 on my 10 gallon CRS tank. I would definitely custom cut a piece of grey fine poret foam to place over the intake. I have a 15 gallon Blue Pearl tank currently being filtered by an AC 50 and an Eheim 2232 (both with poret foam covered intakes). I would definitely try to source some ADA Amazonia I as a substrate. I have found that this greatly has enhanced my shrimplet survival rate.

Good Luck with your project.

Stuart


----------



## hijack (May 8, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I would say go with the Eheim 2215. CRS like a very stable and well filtered tank. I currently have a Fluval 105 on my 10 gallon CRS tank. I would definitely custom cut a piece of grey fine poret foam to place over the intake. I have a 15 gallon Blue Pearl tank currently being filtered by an AC 50 and an Eheim 2232 (both with poret foam covered intakes). I would definitely try to source some ADA Amazonia I as a substrate. I have found that this greatly has enhanced my shrimplet survival rate.
> 
> Good Luck with your project.
> 
> Stuart


Tks for your info, i'm currently used the new product Up aqua soils, which is seem better than ADA Amazonia, it's also lower the ph level in the tank like ADA soils. The reason i chose Up soils over ADA is because of there're no ammonia spike like ADA, much more clear water ( no cloudy issue), release nutrient less than ADA, so easy to control algae and may be last longer ( just hear some people said, haven't confirmed yet)


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

I would go with the Eheim 2215 also, same reason the more biological filter area the better. Be sure to have a sponge on the intake so not to suck up any of the shrimplets. 

For the substrate the Up soil should be just fine as long as it buffers the water to the ph that you want. I've used Amazonia II and it works great once the ammonia is done leaching out. Also used the Azoo soil from GLA and have had good success with it too. Just be sure to check your parameters regularly just in case, better to be on the safe side.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. I'd suggest you to use an eheim also. Eheims tend to be kind of weak so I prefer to use eheim filters that are rated for twice the size of my tank. So for 80l I'd get a eheim 2234 or something equivalent.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Use ceramic stones in your filter as well for bacteria to colonize if you use a hob or canister filter, it will help keep your water clean.
Buy a box, your shimp will love you.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I would definitely custom cut a piece of grey fine poret foam to place over the intake.


+1 CRS Fan.

absolutely positively a MUST HAVE.

keeps the newborn shrimplets outta the blender (filter)


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Use both filters. You can never have enough filtration. You can always lower the flow rate. Also if this is a new tank, pre-seed the filter in an older established tank.


----------

